# Demanet Suits



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I am trying to figure out who all is certified sellers of the Demanet Suits. I know there is a guy in Ohio that alot of you use but who else is a authorized dealer for them. I found another site in California called All K-9 and was wondering if they were a true dealer and what other ones there were here in the USA or outside the USA.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

bob solimini at all-american k-9.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

The guy in Ohio we all use is Mic Foster. I have purchased 3 suits from him. Mic is the type of guy you want to deal with. His website is

www.demanet.wordpress.com


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Order direct from Demanet. You will save quite a bit. Especially with the exchange rate not as high right now as it has been.


----------



## Amy Davis (Nov 12, 2009)

www.LycanLawEnforcement.com

They have been working with Demanet for several years before a lot of these newer distributors jumped on the wagon. They have a direct line with Henryk Demanet, can ask him customer design questions or whatever and have his personal answer within 24-48 hours (because of time zone differences). They also have designed and created the four newest suit patterns for Demanet that can be seen all over the 'other guys' sites as well. AND, they do lots of suit orders a week so usually you can save a ton on the shipping if your suit is shipped into the states with a large order.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Hint...If you're going to go with a U.S. distributor check the prices on the sites. I got mine from Mic Foster in OH (my design and custom fit), for $1345. I highly recommend ordering from him. 
Good Luck


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted Hoppe Gatorland K9 in Fla.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Got 2 suits coming from Mic within the next week. Very easy to deal with, and good prices


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I've ordered 2 suits from Mic (for me and a buddy) and he was great to work with and fast (a lot faster than I expected). Best prices around as well. Tim, I was under the impression that you had to go through a distributor unless you wanted to purchase mulitple suits and become a distributor yourself? I know Lycan k-9 is a distributor as well but again considerably more expensive than Midwest K-9 (Mic). 
Toran


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Toran Scott said:


> I've ordered 2 suits from Mic (for me and a buddy) and he was great to work with and fast (a lot faster than I expected). Best prices around as well. Tim, I was under the impression that you had to go through a distributor unless you wanted to purchase mulitple suits and become a distributor yourself? I know Lycan k-9 is a distributor as well but again considerably more expensive than Midwest K-9 (Mic).
> Toran


you can order directly from Demenet, and all the suits you order are custom. In the past we get a few people together and make one order to save on shipping.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Toran Scott said:


> I've ordered 2 suits from Mic (for me and a buddy) and he was great to work with and fast (a lot faster than I expected). Best prices around as well. Tim, I was under the impression that you had to go through a distributor unless you wanted to purchase mulitple suits and become a distributor yourself? I know Lycan k-9 is a distributor as well but again considerably more expensive than Midwest K-9 (Mic).
> Toran


I have bought numerous suits in the past year and have ordered them directly from the suit maker. A lot of suits that are sold in the US are being sold for as much as $1400- $1600. That is unbelievable!!!! You can normally get a suit for around 700-800 Euro($861-$984 as of todays exchange rate) That is from Demanet, Philippe Clement, Seynauve, etc.

I have a little advantage since I travel to Europe every 2 months in that I can bring them back as excess baggage and save shipping costs. But it is still cheaper to go through the company directly, regardless.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

The problem with ordering direct is getting in touch with these suit makers directly so you can even put in the order Either its just really busy over there this time of year or they hate chinese people.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Vin Chiu said:


> The problem with ordering direct is getting in touch with these suit makers directly so you can even put in the order Either its just really busy over there this time of year or they hate chinese people.


Too funny!! Are you e-mailing or calling?


----------



## Mic Foster (Sep 17, 2008)

Please let me know if you would like to order a suit through us. My rates are posted at www.demanet.wordpress.com

The suits are fully custom (you can design your own pattern or select one of the many others available) with pretty quick turn around time (seems a tad slower than normal right now). I correspond with Henryk daily so I can get your order in whenever you are ready.

Thanks

Mic


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mic have they changed the buckles and straps recently the one we use here seems to have different hardware on it. Its 5 plus years old and a buddy of mine has just recieved a semi & a standard. I'm thinking od ordering one in the near future as well.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

yea harry make sure you get the metal red and black buckles the old kind. not the plastic,ones now coming on suits they break quickly


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

That was my friends concern, but the verdict is still out he just got them with in the last couple of days. But I have to say on behalf of Demanet is that they are very durable, the suits are old like I said and still have life left in them all the hardware is still in working order.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

I've tried Seynaeve a few times via email and gotten no response. I figured email would be best since I'd have to email the sizing sheet and whatnot anyways.


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora (Dec 11, 2008)

Vin Chiu said:


> I've tried Seynaeve a few times via email and gotten no response. I figured email would be best since I'd have to email the sizing sheet and whatnot anyways.


Same thing with me. No response from Seynaeve but I did get a response from Demanet.


----------



## Mic Foster (Sep 17, 2008)

On Demanet suits the jacket buckles are metal, the side buckles on the pants are metal, and the large buckles on the front of the pants (for shoulder straps) are heavy guage plastic. 

Henryk emailed me this morning to let me know that thing are extremely busy over there and as a reminder they are closed for the month of August. If any one wants a suit in hand before September I encourage you to order it this week or next, no matter who you order from.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

the heavy front plastic one broke within week of heavy 
police dog bite,waiting now on replacements,still like the metal ones better like they used to use in front.


----------



## Mic Foster (Sep 17, 2008)

I know you didn't get your suit from me, but I have replacements on hand. Let me know if you want me to send you one.

The heavy gauge plastic buckles for the shoulder straps were upgraded two months ago to an even heavier weight plastic. 

Mic


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Keith Earle said:


> the heavy front plastic one broke within week of heavy
> police dog bite,waiting now on replacements,still like the metal ones better like they used to use in front.


 
Waiting on replacement buckles? Did you have to pay anything? Reason I ask, is there is a company in the US that has the same fastex style buckles that will not brake, not when hot or even frozen, they can take a beating! Much simpler to replace yourself at local sew shop than to wait on anyone. And they are CHEAP!!!! If you want more info PM me, hell I"ll send you a couple if you need them ASAP!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Mic Foster said:


> On Demanet suits the jacket buckles are metal, the side buckles on the pants are metal, and the large buckles on the front of the pants (for shoulder straps) are heavy guage plastic.
> 
> Henryk emailed me this morning to let me know that thing are extremely busy over there and as a reminder they are closed for the month of August. If any one wants a suit in hand before September I encourage you to order it this week or next, no matter who you order from.



Thanks for the heads up Mic!


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Can anyone post a diagram of how to lace up those pants buckes? I can't figure out what the pattern is supposed to be... Either they come loose with no tension or just slip loose no matter how I weave the strap through the buckle.


----------

